# U.P Fishing Derby Vermilac Lake Who Is Going



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

When 1-05-08
Where Vermilac Lake Covington Mi
What Fun on the ice. Slots for walleye Pike crappie and perch.

Just woundering who is gonna come to the derby , If you will be there let me know i will be on the lake. Trying to catch the big one,


Rob


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Where's Covington????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Wilson (Feb 13, 2006)

Covington is located in Baraga County in the western end of the upper! If I had the money I would be there. 

Wizard how deep is the snow? My family has a camp south of Sidnaw and in the beginning of the Muzzle loader season the snow was already knee deep.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I spent a good part of Sept around Covington. I bear hunted with a guide near the lake. I got to know many of the locals up there pretty good. It is a place I would like live. I would have to leave the family though. Not much for them to do. My boys would be fine but not much for the daughters.

I have heard about the fishing tournament on the lake. Sounds like a big party.

My hope is go up there often.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

We lost about half the snow we had the other day we got rain and it was warm. Today we got around 8 inches of nice fluffy stuff. Counting what we got today i would say we have around 14 to 16 inches the base is very well packed and pretty hard.


Yes Covington is in Bagara county about an hour north of Crystal Falls an hour west of Marquette and an hour east of Houghton.


If you need anymore info just post here or pm me 



Rob


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

kingfisher 11 said:


> I spent a good part of Sept around Covington. I bear hunted with a guide near the lake. I got to know many of the locals up there pretty good. It is a place I would like live. I would have to leave the family though. Not much for them to do. My boys would be fine but not much for the daughters.
> 
> I have heard about the fishing tournament on the lake. Sounds like a big party.
> 
> My hope is go up there often.


 

Oh that it is they have a big bond fire on shore and they sell hotdogs and all of that there. They hang the fish for all to see . Last year there was over 300 ppl on the lake.



Kingfisher who did you hunt with? if you dont mind me asking. 


Rob


----------



## Wilson (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for the snow report Wizzard!


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey no problem considering i was born in your city lol 


Rob


----------



## dubser31 (Jun 8, 2005)

Definately planning to be there, had friends go the last couple years but haven't been able to make it myself. This year looks a little different though.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

I checked the ice last night looks really good . There is very lil slush on top and when i cut a hole there was around 8to 11 inchs of ice . Sleds were running all around the ice. if you take a quad watch where your going incase you hit a slush pocket.



Rob


----------

